# Wiki pages about triathlon



## Chris Hobson (Aug 20, 2017)

I've been doing a little research about my favourite sport and discovered that Wikipedia has some very informative pages on the subject of triathlon.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triathlon

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironman_Triathlon

Since posting various threads on the subject I am aware that I have failed to inspire a single other person to take up the sport. The linked wiki posts are not particularly encouraging for anyone thinking of entering their first event as a complete novice. All I can say is that I was a complete novice once and that it is nowhere near as hard as it looks. Also, the fact that other people perceive it as being incredibly difficult, means that you can earn massive kudos even by doing a super sprint event.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 21, 2017)

I think you'll never know who might have been inspired because although the forum has over 14000 members regular posters probably number 20, 30, 40, if that.  A very limited number.  However there are all the members who don't post and all the guests.  Often when I log in there are 5 or 6 members and 60 or 70 guests.  That's a lot of more people than you think who may have been inspired. 

When I was diagnosed I wasn't discouraged from doing sport but I wasn't exactly encouraged either.  The only sporting role model I had was Gary Mabbutt.  What a star he was under what must have been difficult conditions in trying to manage it.  Nowadays though with technology and being better able to manage the condition with better insulins, pumps, CGMs etc we have a whole host of diabetic sporting role models which should highlight to people that sport and diabetes is perfectly normal and something to be encouraged.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks for that Matt, I just assumed that anyone who had decided to give it a go would be quite keen to let me know. I have to remember that not everyone is as outgoing as I am. I'm actually astonished that my first post on the subject has now had over 3,000 hits. I'm not quite sure how these are counted, whether they are all unique hits or whether repeat visitors get counted again. I suppose that, on the role model front, doing an ironman as a diabetic must count for something. The thing is, compared with what other people have to deal with, my affliction seems to be fairly mild. Is it mild because I am now so fit? Or am I able to stay so fit because it is so mild? So many questions.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 21, 2017)

I'll continue to work on triathlons, but don't want to invest in a road racing bike. My cheap MTB copes better with potholes, cobbles on towpath etc when commuting or cycling to go to places.
I prefer sports with a navigation element, but no-one (to my knowledge( on these boards has followed me into orienteering, fell running, trail running or hobby of geocaching.
Everyone has to find their own choice if activity.


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 21, 2017)

I'll vouch for triathlon being fun! Have only done sprint distance though, last one was in 2013 though. But it was a very nice event for newcomers and everyone was very encouraging.

@Copepod, sorry I forgot to mention I have done 2 orienteering events! I did a mini mountain marathon in the Peak district this summer and last. I did it as a team with my partner, he did the navigating and I brought up the rear! We covered about 9 miles in 2 hours
 some friends signed us up for it,they do the 4 hour events too.

I'm more of a lurker than a poster but I always like to read what you guys are up to!


----------



## Copepod (Aug 22, 2017)

Pigeon said:


> I'll vouch for triathlon being fun! Have only done sprint distance though, last one was in 2013 though. But it was a very nice event for newcomers and everyone was very encouraging.
> 
> @Copepod, sorry I forgot to mention I have done 2 orienteering events! I did a mini mountain marathon in the Peak district this summer and last. I did it as a team with my partner, he did the navigating and I brought up the rear! We covered about 9 miles in 2 hours
> some friends signed us up for it,they do the 4 hour events too.
> ...


Great news Pigeon. There's a really good series of RAID3 events in Peak District, October to December each year. Three hours to get a many points as possible - basically the same format as mini mountain marathons. You can run as solo / pair / group. I'm looking forward to more orienteering when it restarts after school holidays end. In the meantime, I've delivered two orienteering sessions in different parks during school holidays.
I'm thinking about logistics of going to watch British Triathlon Mixed Relays in Nottingham on Sat 2nd Sept, and hopefully doing a tourism parkrun somewhere before watching.


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 22, 2017)

Sounds like a good plan! I've done the Forest Rec parkrun, they are very friendly and there's now a nice cafe onsite too! It's quite hilly though. Or there's Colwick, I've heard that one gets very busy.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 24, 2017)

My only experience of orienteering was when we did it at school. A coach dropped groups of us off at various different places and we had to find our way to the pick up point. I seem to recall that one group held up the coach due to having found their way to the nearest pub and got pissed. I will be showing my age when I mention that this incident resulted in a number of canings taking place the following day. I wonder if the growing popularity of sat-navs will increase interest in orienteering. Map reading is likely to become a dying art so that the actual ability to do it will become a thing.

My wife and I have done a little bit of parkrun tourism, usually when visiting our daughter at uni.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 25, 2017)

Chris Hobson said:


> My only experience of orienteering was when we did it at school. A coach dropped groups of us off at various different places and we had to find our way to the pick up point. I seem to recall that one group held up the coach due to having found their way to the nearest pub and got pissed. I will be showing my age when I mention that this incident resulted in a number of canings taking place the following day. I wonder if the growing popularity of sat-navs will increase interest in orienteering. Map reading is likely to become a dying art so that the actual ability to do it will become a thing.
> 
> My wife and I have done a little bit of parkrun tourism, usually when visiting our daughter at uni.


That's a navigation challenge, not the running sport of orienteering. We called them "drop and return" in my teenage Ranger Guide / Venture Scout Unit days. Of course that's not to say that occasional evening orienteering races and training runs don'd involve drinking in pub before cycling or bus home.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 25, 2017)

Pigeon said:


> Sounds like a good plan! I've done the Forest Rec parkrun, they are very friendly and there's now a nice cafe onsite too! It's quite hilly though. Or there's Colwick, I've heard that one gets very busy.


Thanks for the tip Pigeon. I'm thinking about Beeston, as the name has personal connections, plus the canalside location sounds nice and flat for a change from my usual venue.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 25, 2017)

My interest is now being piqued. Presumably getting a good time requires a combination of being able to run well combined with the ability to work out a fast route and not get lost.

"Of course that's not to say that occasional evening orienteering races and training runs don'd involve drinking in pub before cycling or bus home."

Presumably this doesn't result in anyone getting caned the following morning.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 25, 2017)

Chris Hobson said:


> My interest is now being piqued. Presumably getting a good time requires a combination of being able to run well combined with the ability to work out a fast route and not get lost.
> 
> "Of course that's not to say that occasional evening orienteering races and training runs don't involve drinking in pub before cycling or bus home."
> 
> Presumably this doesn't result in anyone getting caned the following morning.


Precisely. One our big problems is that people think they know what is meant by the term "orienteering", when in fact they are remembering childhood or teenage navigation challenges. It's the combination of needing to be able to run reasonably on all terrains, while navigating to find the best route between checkpoints (called controls) that appeals to me about the sport. I wasn't able to get away for any of the major events this summer eg Scottish 6 Days, and there aren't many small local events during school holidays. However, I've run two introductory sessions in different parks in West Yorkshire. Many clubs run "Come And Try It" (CATI) events, usually Saturdays in September, which are ideal for beginners, so if you enter your name of town / county and orienteering into a earch engine, you should get to a local club. In some places, up to 3 or 4 local clubs may be within reach. If you need any suggestions, please PM me. There are also opportunities for MTBO (mountain bike orienteering), plus on skis, canoes / kayaks and trail events for people with mobility problems, but there are far fewer events than foot orienteering.
I've never heard of caning in today's orienteering, but occasionally people emerge from forest after head butting a tree or running through brambles, looking like they've been hit or boxing. That's why full leg and arm cover is compulsory for some events. Grippy soled shoes are recommended / necessary for all except urban street events.


----------

